# FMK Firearms 9C1 Gen II Review



## scubapro

At the last Pensacola Gun Show, I found myself with a little extra cash from a couple of gun sales -- so I decided to pick up a relatively inexpensive handgun that I had read about on the internet. It was the FMK Firearms 9C1 Gen II "Bill of Rights" pistol.

I won't go into the manufacturer (California-based), or the printing all over the pistol -- because you can best read about that on the company's website here:

www.fmkfirearms.com

The pistol comes in a very nice plastic case with a provision for locking with a padlock. There is enough space in the case to hold a couple of boxes of WWB 100-rd valu-paks. Included was the pistol, two 14-rd magazines, and multiple front and rear sights to adjust for windage and elevation.

When I bought the pistol, I expected a handgun similar in quality and value as the Taurus Millenium Pro line. The 9C1 has a Glock-like trigger safety, but the firing action is that of a relatively long DAO pull. The pistol is striker fired, with multiple strike capability if you get a hard primer situation.

Before shooting the pistol, I field stripped it and decided to polish the trigger linkage and firing pin safety plunger and cam on the trigger bar. That, along with several hundred "dry-fires" using a snap cap resulted in a much smoother and lighter trigger pull than what it had straight from the box. Removing the slide assembly is performed by depressing a Glock-like take-down lever.

One thing to note -- the 9C1 Gen II has a metal striker, whereas the Gen I model used a plastic striker. There are a few other modifications to the Gen II pistols. CDNN is currently offering the Gen I pistols (they come with two 10-rd mags) on close-out for $249. I checked with the factory -- and they indicated they could upgrade the striker system from plastic to metal and swap out the magazines for the 14-rd ones for no charge, but could not upgrade the frame to Gen II specs. Therefore, at the pricepoint of this pistol, I recommend only considering the Gen II version for purchase. The Gen II has a Picatinny rail for mounting a light and/or laser, while the Gen I has a proprietary rail similar to the early HK pistols.

For this week's business trip to Pennsylvania, I decided to carry the 9C1 in my checked baggage along with my DB9 for use as CCWs. Knowing that I would have some free time, I hoped to find an indoor range to run a couple of hundred rounds through the 9C1.

I did just that this afternoon. Other than my earlier "fluff & buff" to the trigger linkage and significant amount of dry-firing, the pistol was taken to the range "as is" with no additional modification, cleaning, or lubrication. 200 rds of WWB from Walmart was fired through the pistol using both factory magazines during one session.

Surprisingly, fired standing at 7 yards -- I was able to consistently shoot fist-sized groups in the "X" and "9" rings of a standard human sillouette target. The trigger pull continued to improve with firing, and by the end of the first box of ammunition was quite good for a DAO striker-fired pistol.

Toward the end of the second box of ammunition, I did experience two failure to feeds. However, I attribute that to a dirty feed ramp from the WWB ammo.

One thing that I liked -- and I expect my bride will like -- is a smooth rubber cushioned backstrap. However, although it appears it would be easy to change out the backstrap -- to my knowledge there are no additional sizes of backstraps available at this time.

The grip size will be attractive to those with small to medium sized hands. If you have large mitts, you probably will prefer a different handgun. One thing that I didn't like is that the magazines do not drop free -- but require removal for magazine changes. This is due to a magazine safety (something else I don't care for in self defense handguns) that was required for California compliance.

Will it replace my Glocks or Walther PPQ as a primary CCW? No - definitely not. However, it will serve well as a CCW to be transported in checked airline luggage. In the event my luggage is lost or stolen, I'll not be heartbroken or out a significant amount of money in a firearm.

Mark Lucas at Dead Eye Luke holsters made me a P-chip holster from clear kydex and it carries quite comfortably IWB with jeans or khakis. 

In summary, I was pleased with the $299 purchase. This would make a good vehicle or night stand pistol -- or even CCW for someone who doesn't want to invest a ton of cash in a reliable pistol. The size and weight of the 9C1 is similar to a Glock 19. Therefore, I give it a thumbs up if you are looking for an inexpensive reliable 9mm pistol that is 100% American made -- with a patriotic flair... :thumbsup:


----------



## CSA

Awesome review!!!!!


----------



## user17168

would you rate this pistol

1. better than s&w sigma (sw9ve)

2. better than taurus millenum/24/7

which are all in the same price point....just curious


----------



## scubapro

I would personally rate it better than the Sigma and equal to the Taurus.

Also, I have now learned how to disable the magazine safety which will allow the magazines to drop free and the pistol to fire with the magazine removed.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot

Thanks for sharing the review. Sounds like an interesting piece.


----------

